# Boring Hats



## SoFlaModel3

Tomorrow marks 4 weeks since I ordered with a 3-4 week shipping estimated. I wonder if my Boring hat will ship on time.

Anyway quick show of hands who got in on one of the 50,000 hats sold?


----------



## JWardell

Any word of folks receiving their hats or turn around time? 
Should I expect it to just be delivered with my car?


----------



## GTV6

When I ordered it indicated six to eight weeks.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Ordered 3 on 12/12. No word.


----------



## TrevP

Same here.... no updates at all


----------



## Dangermouse

Ordered in I think October for a November birthday.

Received right before we left for our Christmas trip on 12/21. So, it was a Christmas gift instead.


----------



## Bokonon

Ordered in mid-December. No updates here either. Forgot that I'd ordered one until I saw this thread.


----------



## @gravityrydr

ordered 12/5 email said 3-4 weeks. No word yet.


----------



## Twiglett

Same here, ordered 12/16, 3-4 week delivery, radio silence.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Twiglett said:


> Same here, ordered 12/16, 3-4 week delivery, radio silence.


12/3 here, still nothing...

What came first the hat or the car...?


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 12/3 here, still nothing...
> 
> What came first the hat or the car...?


Or the umbrella as swag surrogate?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Or the umbrella as swag surrogate?


The umbrella should just be a few days. My plan is now to continue slowly buying more swag to take my mind off of the wait...


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The umbrella should just be a few days. My plan is now to continue slowly buying more swag to take my mind off of the wait...


Falling into Elon's evil trap, I see....


----------



## JWardell

So does the Boring hat get delivered on the dashboard of my Model 3, dropped off by a fully autonomous Semi?
I hope we have a big surprise announcement very soon!


----------



## Bokonon

Looks like the 10 lucky winners who get to drive a Boring machine have been selected (allegedly at random). Also looks like the hats have been shipping since at least mid-December. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941388814764986369


----------



## zkmusa

Ordered 11/24. Estimated delivery 3-4 weeks. Hasn't shipped yet.

Edit: Sent an inquiry to the boring company, and received this response:



> Thank you for buying a hat! We are doing our best to get it to you as soon as possible.
> 
> Where's My Hat?
> -21,000 hats shipped
> -9,000 ship by 1/26
> -20,000 ship by 2/23
> Total: 50,000!


----------



## @gravityrydr

No hat yet, no invite.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

zkmusa said:


> Ordered 11/24. Estimated delivery 3-4 weeks. Hasn't shipped yet.
> 
> Edit: Sent an inquiry to the boring company, and received this response:


Nice! So we're about a week away from hats shipping. My hat will beat my car after all.


----------



## Brokedoc

Hats estimated to arrive Dec-Feb 2018 but there is a production snafu at Gigafactory. Current owners will get their hats first.


----------



## Jakesthree

I sure hope they haven't changed the material of the hat-liner


----------



## Rich M

I got an email from a "Bud Mertz" that something is being shipped to me. Tracking number says it's coming from Santa Clarita, CA. I can only assume it's the hat since I didn't order anything else.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rich M said:


> I got an email from a "Bud Mertz" that something is being shipped to me. Tracking number says it's coming from Santa Clarita, CA. I can only assume it's the hat since I didn't order anything else.


I thought that was spam lol.


----------



## Rich M

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I thought that was spam lol.


I did too, so I copied and pasted just the tracking number into USPS and it was correct. Was yours from "Bud" too?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rich M said:


> I did too, so I copied and pasted just the tracking number into USPS and it was correct. Was yours from "Bud" too?


Yup. Meanwhile unlike you I deleted the email.

Side note, I went back to my order confirmation and clicked on the link and it doesn't say shipped.


----------



## Rich M

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yup. Meanwhile unlike you I deleted the email.
> 
> Side note, I went back to my order confirmation and clicked on the link and it doesn't say shipped.


Correct, there's no sign on the Boring Company order page that it has shipped. It just says updates will be sent to [my email address]


----------



## Dangermouse

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yup. Meanwhile unlike you I deleted the email.
> 
> Side note, I went back to my order confirmation and clicked on the link and it doesn't say shipped.


I got that same email and figured it was on it's way. Forgot about it, checked a few weeks later, and it said UPS/USPS was still waiting for it to leave the (hat factory? not sure on terminology). Once it finally got to the initial distribution center, it was here in a few days. It took a few weeks to get out of the factory before that though.

Do not wait by your mailbox yet, lest you have a Charlie Brown-like experience.


----------



## Rich M

We'll see about that!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Dangermouse said:


> I got that same email and figured it was on it's way. Forgot about it, checked a few weeks later, and it said UPS/USPS was still waiting for it to leave the (hat factory? not sure on terminology). Once it finally got to the initial distribution center, it was here in a few days. It took a few weeks to get out of the factory before that though.
> 
> Do not wait by your mailbox yet, lest you have a Charlie Brown-like experience.


Unlike the car, I'm not dying for my hat


----------



## Dangermouse

Rich M said:


> We'll see about that!
> View attachment 5120


This all points towards them finally working out the assembly line bottlenecks.


----------



## Bokonon

Yup, got the Bud Mertz email too a few days ago. After googling his name (and determining that he was much more likely to be the Californified dude-bro than the stern-looking, career public-safety official from Pennsylvania) and having some fun browsing his Instagram, I figured that the shipment was most likely my Boring Hat.


----------



## JWardell

Rich M said:


> I got an email from a "Bud Mertz" that something is being shipped to me. Tracking number says it's coming from Santa Clarita, CA. I can only assume it's the hat since I didn't order anything else.


Bud emailed me yesterday. I tried for a while to figure out what I ordered. I have a tough time keeping track sometimes... but I'm amazed you managed to figure this out!


----------



## Roderick80

Same here. I totally dismissed the email as spam until the sender’s name was mentioned here. 

Clearly the Boring Company has emerged from production hell and is now delivering hats weeks after initially projected. In other words, right on schedule.


----------



## GDN

I ordered one in December - no word yet, but no hurry for it. What do you think the key is to limiting the hat to 50K? Thought that was an odd touch. And just to answer that question about shipping - it's not too much unlike the 3 - here is their projection for shipping - https://www.boringcompany.com/hat/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> I ordered one in December - no word yet, but no hurry for it. What do you think the key is to limiting the hat to 50K? Thought that was an odd touch. And just to answer that question about shipping - it's not too much unlike the 3 - here is their projection for shipping - https://www.boringcompany.com/hat/


Well 50,000 hats is $1,000,000 (minus costs), so I'm sure they had a target for seed money in mind and that was it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I'm so bored...


----------



## zkmusa

Mine finally arrived! Looking forward to wearing it soon.


----------



## Rich M

@SoFlaModel3 beat me to it. Hopefully more boring pictures to come.


----------



## garsh

Now that you've all got your hats, it's time for the flamethrowers.
Quick, someone give me the password! I need to order one!

https://www.boringcompany.com/flamethrower


----------



## @gravityrydr

garsh said:


> Now that you've all got your hats, it's time for the flamethrowers.
> Quick, someone give me the password! I need to order one!
> 
> https://www.boringcompany.com/flamethrower


It's not "feeltheschwartz"


----------



## EValuatED

Got my Bud Mertz email today! For reference, I ordered Dec. 4th.

Also wondering if Bud Mertz is someone in marketing, or from a firm representing them. Or with Elon, possibly an inside joke. 

I did tweet Elon a slogan months ago...

“We’re Excited to be Boring for You.”

Appears they’ve passed so I’ve kept my day job.


----------



## Brokedoc

Did you read the fine print on the back of the hat? It says:

"I crowdfunded Elon's Boring machine and all I got was this stupid hat"


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> Did you read the fine print on the back of the hat? It says:
> 
> "I crowdfunded Elon's Boring machine and all I got was this stupid hat"


If your goal was to make some poor sucker look... I am that poor sucker


----------



## Brokedoc

Elon has mastered the art of crowdfunding.

Raise $400mil for 2 years with $1000 Model 3 deposits.
Raise $millions with Roadster and Semi deposits.
Raise $1million for a Boring machine nobody wants by selling hats.

Even Raising billions by selling new shares while Tesla is at peak market cap and astronomical forward P/E numbers.

The guy could raise money for anything!


----------



## Rich M

@gravityrydr said:


> It's not "feeltheschwartz"


Come on, it's Spaceballs. The password is 12345. (It isn't, but I have the same combination on my luggage.)



EValuatED said:


> Got my Bud Mertz email today! For reference, I ordered Dec. 4th.
> 
> Also wondering if Bud Mertz is someone in marketing, or from a firm representing them. Or with Elon, possibly an inside joke.


The hats are coming directly from the company they hired to distribute them: Parrot Communications, Inc. http://www.parrotmedia.com/html/about.html
Robert Mertz is the founder so Bud is either a nickname or a relative.


----------



## EValuatED

The hats are coming directly from the company they hired to distribute them: Parrot Communications said:


> http://www.parrotmedia.com/html/about.html[/URL]
> Robert Mertz is the founder so Bud is either a nickname or a relative.


OK!

"So Bud, here's what I want you to do... every time someone orders a hat, box it up and log on to our Stamps.com account to print a label. Then run it over to the post office."

"Sure thing, Uncle Robert!"

"You may have to do this a few times if the hat gets popular..."


----------



## @gravityrydr

Rich M said:


> Come on, it's Spaceballs. The password is 12345.


Of course! I forgot about that bit. Too bad, that's not it, would have been funny.


----------



## Bokonon

Current status:


----------



## @gravityrydr

Someone is selling knock-off Boring hats. https://www.etsy.com/listing/568648970/elon-musk-the-boring-company-telsa?


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> Current status:
> 
> View attachment 5185


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


>


What is boredom if not unsustainable attention? 

"In an isolated [Tesla reservation] system, [boredom] must always increase..."


----------



## GTV6

The neural network is working. The sending address was updated on my email just now to 'The Boring Company'. Promises delivery in 3 days. Is that 'Early 2018' or 'Spring 2018?
So, what's the hat/car etiquette going to be?
Do we ever leave them on the back shelf in the back window like Viet Nam vets do in my area? Then, order another to wear?
Guess I would have to tint the back window so the hat stays mint. Open to suggestions. Oh, and what about colors. I'm still perseverating about exterior color for the 3. If the hat is black, what colors work with that ?
I think this is an example of what is called 'monkey mind' in Buddhism.


----------



## @gravityrydr

Boooorinng!



GTV6 said:


> Do we ever leave them on the back shelf in the back window


That is my plan . Although it is a nice hat and I pretty much wear a hat all the time so I will probably wear it on special occasions. Such as when I pick up my car.

BTW, I did wear the hat when I picked up my car


----------



## Twiglett

Mine is on its way. 
No email from Bud though, mine came from Stamps.com


----------



## GDN

Got the bud email - it came from stamps.com. Should be here early next week.


----------



## Roderick80

Hat arrived today:

Configured 12/3/17
First Production
Non-owner, Florida
No headliner

Fit and finish are superb but ride quality is suspect on bumpy sidewalks given lack of headliner.


----------



## GDN

Roderick80 said:


> Hat arrived today:


Same here, just opened the box - figure this is a big batch - maybe the last one.


----------



## Dangermouse

A Boring Hat review, mostly for this crowd:


----------



## JWardell

Received my hat on Tuesday. It's certainly not as nice a quality as the M3OC hat.
Added to my collection of nearly 100 baseball caps. I don't know why I buy them, I don't ever actually wear them!


----------



## @gravityrydr

Looks like the hat was a good investment. Hopefully, I'll get as good a return on my stock.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Right below that is a knock off listing for $9.99


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Right below that is a knock off listing for $9.99


Always gotta take the fun out of it. Just don't mess with that stock price today.


----------



## JWardell

@gravityrydr said:


> Looks like the hat was a good investment. Hopefully, I'll get as good a return on my stock.
> 
> View attachment 12822


Now why do you have to tempt me to sell my cherished Boring hat?
I could buy half a Tesla stock with that...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> Now why do you have to tempt me to sell my cherished Boring hat?
> I could buy half a Tesla stock with that...


Buy fast, we're going private


----------

